# Toledo man critical after fight with nunchucks and sword



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.wtol.com/Global/story.asp?S=13282700



> TOLEDO, OH (WTOL) - A Toledo man is in critical condition after being  stabbed three times with a sword. Witnesses say a fight between two men  in south Toledo escalated Wednesday night until it looked like a violent  and graphic scene in a karate movie.
> ...
> During the brawl, witnesses say one of the men ran into an apartment to  get his older brother. That brother came out with nunchucks and began to  fight with someone in the crowd. Neighbors say the man then ran back  inside and came out with a sword.


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 7, 2010)

Darwinism working?


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 7, 2010)

can you say, "pre-meditated"?


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 7, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://www.wtol.com/Global/story.asp?S=13282700



This article would make great redneck gangsta rap.


----------



## Gemini (Oct 7, 2010)

maunakumu said:


> This article would make great redneck gangsta rap.


 
I have such trouble keeping up. Is that new?


----------



## oaktree (Oct 7, 2010)

VS


----------



## David43515 (Oct 7, 2010)

I grew up 30 minute outside of Toledo. This kind of idiocy comes as no suprise. The fact that cheap imitation kobudo weapons were involved means that it was the south side. If it had been the east side, it`d be an article about "judy chops" and sparkplugs in a sock.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 7, 2010)

Had he attended an iaido classes there would not have been any wounded...:angel:


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 8, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Had he attended an iaido classes there would not have been any wounded...:angel:



Ninja please!  LOL!  Maybe I'll be clever and think up a rap for this.


----------

